
Red Hat Is Now a $2B Open-Source Baby - hellofunk
http://fortune.com/2016/03/22/red-hat-revenue-2-billion-open-source/
======
tariqali34
Actually, since Red Hat is a public company, its "market cap" valuation is
actually at $13.28 billion. The article merely claims says Red Hat has made $2
billion in revenue. That being said, the company does seems overvalued (P/E
ratio is 70.62).

It has a positive EPS of 1.03, which is another point in its favor (it means
it's actually turning a profit).

Source: [http://fortune.com/company/rht/](http://fortune.com/company/rht/)

------
Hydraulix989
What exactly is their business model?

Call me naive (after all, I'm just an engineer), but I am shocked that they
are managing to sell something that's free.

~~~
justinclift
Stability of software, targeted at those who need it (eg enterprise). With a
large supporting ecosystem around that.

------
bogomipz
Another link to fortune.com where I can't view content because I have adblock
installed. Next.

~~~
wodenokoto
Then it seems to be working out for both of you. You avoid the ads and
fortune.com avoids serving content without ads.

------
ausjke
I somehow feel canonical/ubuntu should be valued more, at least not too far
from Redhat, they have decent software, probably just need a "better" CEO/CFO
to monetize what it has so far.

Meanwhile that will drive many freemium users back to Debian when revenue
becomes the priority, as what Redhat did in the past.

~~~
justinclift
Unlike Red Hat, Canonical are a bad company (ethics wise), mostly sponging off
Open Source projects. :(

Very few in the Open Source Community would cry if they were to disappear.

~~~
ausjke
I don't know how bad it is, however I use Ubuntu on my desktop daily for free
and I appreciate that, I don't see Redhat provides that though(ever since
Redhat dumped Desktop users after Redhat 8/9 release many years back).

~~~
lmz
Fedora? Any of the RHEL recompiles?

~~~
derekp7
Fedora would be great if they did periodic LTS releases -- and it wouldn't
really take much effort, as they sort of do this now by basing a given version
of RHEL off a given Fedora release. So the work that goes into keeping RHEL 7
up to date could be applied to Fedora 19 without too much hassle.

~~~
tP5n
huh? Isn't that what CentOS is meant for, more or less?

~~~
derekp7
Fedora tends to have a lot more available for it then RHEL/CentOS. However
adding EPEL to CentOS does help a bit though.

